# What makes you happy?



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

So what makes you happy? In my case, playing soccer along with working out.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Walking around in the woods on Mackinac Island.

Finding a new book or learning something new about an interest of mine.

Somebody enjoying my writing.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Creating things
Photography
Art
Writing
Books
Learning new interesting things
Connecting with like minded people
Helping others
Seeing other people help others
Laughing until I cry
Pizza
Chocolate
Coffee
Tea
Watching the waves at the beach
Cute, friendly animals
Playing a good video game
Hanging out with my brother
Inspiring conversations with people that make you think about things from a different more positive perspective
Podcasts
Dressing nice
A big bear hug from someone I love
The sounds of birds singing outside
Meditation
Good music

I could go on for days lol I really enjoy life, there's so much good it has to offer.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

food, watching my favourite shows, being able to sleep in


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

The rare times that I can sleep and subsequently function better than a quivering jello.


----------



## JaneDonut (Jun 22, 2018)

My husband and our daughter, our dog, friends, my career, summer, excited about trying a new hobby, celebrating the 4th of July with my family


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Knowing that I helped someone else feel happy. It's exhausting to speak tho. Sometimes I'd prefer to remain silent.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Weekends, exploring a new place, life changes, money, good weather, good food, good friends.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

My shiny teeth and me.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not a lot, but solitude is one of them. Daydreaming, thinking about things that could be but aren't, in a good way. Visions? I dunno. Watching stuff about people and their funny obsessions like.. Balloons and sex dolls. Observation. Yes.


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Naps, reading, music, my niece and nephew, Amazon Prime, making someone smile, Mexican food, meeting dogs at the dog park and ignoring their owners


----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep (Jun 24, 2018)

Seeing humanity in people. I just love it when people are selfless and do random acts of kindness. Makes you realize not everyone is demonic after all. Also, seeing peoples sense of humor.


----------



## Glendap (Jun 6, 2018)

Getting together with my friends, talking, laughing and making jokes. I think that's the best part of life.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

momentsunset said:


> Creating things
> Photography
> Art
> Writing
> ...


Do you have SA?

Btw I like your chocker or bow or whathever

---

Baths
Meditation doesnt bring me happines...YET but i go to high levels of awareness
A youtube video im interested in (self-help or basketball)
Videogames coupled with the relaxation of a bath
Having a deep conversation (doesnt happen that often lmao)
Jokes
Hugging my family


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't identify much with "happy", and in fact, seeing it in other people sometimes makes me feel a little nauseated.

However...

- Food still hits me in the right spot.
- I am glad for the general well-being of the people closest to me.
- Some television shows and the rare movie do it for me.
- Falling asleep... Ooooooh yes, sweet unconsciousness.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

impedido10 said:


> Do you have SA?
> 
> Btw I like your chocker or bow or whathever
> 
> ...


Yes, though it's not as severe as it once was. Oh and thanks.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

momentsunset said:


> Yes, though it's not as severe as it once was. Oh and thanks.


Its a bow isnt it? haha


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

impedido10 said:


> Its a bow isnt it? haha


It's a choker with a bow in the middle.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

momentsunset said:


> It's a choker with a bow in the middle.


Why do you wear a choker?


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sleeping, eating, being with my cat, music, watching stuff (tv, movies, internet)


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Pretty much nothing anymore. Making someone laugh I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Sun on bare skin, scents like lemon or the forest, overcoming something I find difficult, connections with people I care about, being able to be myself with another human, most animal's antics, finding something funny or clever, kindness, good music or food, climbing out of an abyss, going on adventures, children, learning something new, getting to help, belly laughing, suddenly getting spare time, mischievous eyes, thinking about something a different way, chopsticks, wearing something pretty, making or seeing art, being alone...


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Taking my bra off and setting my melons free after a long hard day


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

receiving a message that isn't spam/advertisements


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Cuddling / intimate contact
Kratom + Benzos
Gym
Being able to restrict calories
Getting **** done I need to do


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Singing (and musical theatre)
Animals
Making progress
A really great conversation
Intimacy
A really good deep uncontrollable laugh
Flowers
A really good book or show
Nature/being outside
Therapy
Baking
A good massage
Getting my hair done professionally
Anything I'm fully engaged with that gives me a sense of passion, purpose, flow

Many things make me happy if I'm in the mindset to appreciate them.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Finishing work on a friday.
The holidays
Visiting new places
Occasionally watching sportsalthough there is less and lessavaikable outside of pay tv
I like exercising but i can't do that at the moment due to a long term injury 
Reading writing and studying but there is only so much i can do that on a given day
Watching good films or tv series
Participating on internet forums although they are crap these days compared to before


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Happiness as the world understands it is ever elusive, true happiness comes from inner stillness and peace so that's what makes me happy.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

~Sunshine
~wearing flip flops
~opening the windows and letting fresh air in
~My morning coffee
~Going to the outlet mall and buying a new handbag
~Visiting my favorite city...usually once or twice a year. I love the vibe and energy of it...great people, lots to do, it is just a nice, fun, relaxing place to visit...and a thousand times better than the city I live in.
~Watching reruns of “The Office”


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

This.

This is what makes me happy.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

My kids
Motherhood
Breastfeeding 
Having a nice home to live in 
Not having to live at home with my toxic family
Netflix
Internet
Phone
Food 
Water
Showers the temperature of hell


----------



## evolutionpsychology (Dec 27, 2018)

Books and hug my wife.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

•Discovering knowledge 
•Epiphanies 
•My dog
•Meal time
•Music
•Spending time with friends
•Orgasms
•Tv shows
•Soccer
•Challenges
•Video games 
•Helping others 
And more!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Listening to music.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Intimacy


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

-God
-My Mom and my Older Sister
-My Friend
-Writing and Drawing my Comics
-Volunteer work/helping others

___Others____
-Frogs

-Praise
{Good job, I'm so happy for you. I stuggle with things because of my lack of confidence. So hearing a little praises make me feel like I did something big. It make me feel proud...and all happy. lol}

-Food. Ok especially my Mom's home cook meal. My Mom made some French fries one day. I didn't know nor smell any until she called my name in the kitchen. I came out and saw her with a bowl of some fries. She handed me the bowl. I was all smiley and happy. lol. I had a big smile. I quickly sat down in our dinning room to enjoy the fries. It is my Mom's love in her cooking that make me happy.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Progress.


----------



## nancysamuel (Jan 31, 2019)

Traveling, watching anime series, long drive, good food


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

feeling desirable is another thing, for sure.


----------



## loveclubs (Jan 31, 2019)

Music, Watching TV Shows and Movies, Art


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

Probably day where I can do everything I want, I don't have to be anywhere or help anyone, I can just focus on myself. 🙂


----------

